
Looks like an attack against DNS Root Servers, yesterday morning - suixo
https://atlas.ripe.net/dnsmon/?dnsmon.session.color_range_pls=0-10-10-75-100&dnsmon.session.exclude-errors=true&dnsmon.type=zone-servers&dnsmon.zone=root&dnsmon.startTime=1448858400&dnsmon.endTime=1448876400&dnsmon.ipVersion=both
======
dest
Given how DNS works and the TTL applied to the data of root servers, isn't it
hopeless to attack them?

~~~
ibotty
yes

